
Ask HN: Will taking a boring job for higher pay put me at a disadvantage later? - reddygaru
I joined a FAANG company recently. The work is very boring and there are enough politics. I feel a bit sick of all this to be honest.<p>My previous job had more interesting work with half the pay. The company also had good enough brand name.<p>I feel if I stay in my current role, I will not be as sharp as I was. But I will easily be making 100k more per year which is a lot for me as a single bread earner.
======
jppope
There's 112 hours in the week where you're awake.

Working at your overpaid gig only consumes 35-40 of those hours. Take the
money and do whatever they hell you want with it on the side. If you want more
interesting work... there is no more interesting work than the work you find
for yourself.

